# Advice on best areas to live in Khao Yai and Rayong, please.



## Newforestcat

Hello

I am hoping some of you can tell me about nice areas to live in and the areas to avoid (if applicable) in Khao Yai and Rayong, please.

Khao Yai:- 

My definition of 'best' for Khao Yai is quiet (no neighbouring property is ideal), cool (I hate the heat), green and not likely to have floods or landslide. I would prefer an area that a 5-10 acre plot can still be found. I want to do a lot of gardening, especially kitchen garden and orchard and have enough land for dogs and other animals. 

I heard that some areas there could stink due to a huge pig farm, any idea? I can live with most country smells but not pigs.

Rayong:-

Somewhere as close to a nice beach and as far away from the industrial areas as possible. I won't need more than an acre but very flexible if it has to be bigger than I need as long as it can justify its keep as a holiday let or longterm let.

Take care. Thankyou.

All the best,

Dani


----------

